# Releatherette of AutoCord and MAT



## alexkerhead (May 9, 2008)

Both my Minolta AutoCord and Yashica-MAT needed some leatherette badly!

So, I got the kits from cameraleather.com , and put them on patiently with precision. The kits were spot-on precise, so the job was particularly easy. This was my first releatherette!

Before*






After*


----------



## usayit (May 10, 2008)

Very nice...  A few of my cameras are in need of the same TLC.  I've heard nothing but good things about Cameraleather and it is good to hear your experience is good as well.


----------



## Mitica100 (May 10, 2008)

Yes, Cameraleather.com is a great place to get kits for re-covering your cameras. They can be a bit tardy with the shipping but it's worth waiting.

BTW, great job on the Yashica and Minolta!


----------



## Mike_E (May 12, 2008)

Hi Mitica, I was talking the other day with a guy that had wandered over to look at my MGB.  He said that he use to do upholstery for Lotus's  F1 team (I've no proof/no reason to doubt) and that I should take a tiny bit of white petroleum jelly and rub it on my convertible top as a conditioner and that if I did so it would last far longer than using any other thing made for that purpose.

As the leatherette and the convertible top are basically the same just different weights, you might look into this.  Seems to work on my B's top.


----------



## Mitica100 (May 12, 2008)

Mike, thanks for sharing this tip, can I ask you to make an identical post here ?

That way more people read it and benefit from it. I'll rub some of that magical Petroleum Jelly on a few older cameras with pretty tattered leatherette, it can't hurt.


----------



## alexkerhead (May 12, 2008)

Just replace the leatherette! If you get the jelly on the lens or in the mechanisms, you are pretty screwed. That stuff won't hardly come off.


----------



## Mike_E (May 12, 2008)

True but 'tiny bit' was the operative phrase.  It does soak in but I would only suggest it for a camera that doesn't get used daily (a collector )- if you catch my drift.


----------

